# Hello all, Gooeybreeder here.



## gooeybreeder (Feb 9, 2013)

Been lurking here for years and now I have the time to post and enjoy here more so hello all and thank you for having me.

Some of you might have heard of some things i've done, like Northern Cali Gooey ( NCG, aka "Gooey" this mother is 30 years old this year and still going strong and blowing folks away), Pure Gooey, Purple Empress, Death grip, Double Deth, 13th Obilete, Zinn, Dark Desire, GooThunder, Lava, Purple Ghost, Berry Mania, Sicberry, Lavaberry, and a host of others folks know.
My latest projects upcoming and in tests include:
Kona Sunset
Purple Mayhem
Asian Fantasy remake
The next version of Pure Gooey
Gooey Pineapple Berry ( my own design)
Kona Pineapple
and many more as well.........

I hope to share some grow logs here soon and detail some of these fun lines. 
Thanks for having me here.


----------



## hugaddiction (Jun 9, 2013)

Can you post some pics? Im interested in that purple mayhem if its even half as purped out as it is in the attitude pic! thanks


----------



## welshsmoker (Jun 9, 2013)

come on in and join the party. welcome mate..


----------



## linateen75 (Jun 10, 2013)

Here, Everything's great. I think you'll enjoy here.
Welcome to forum.


----------



## 808toker (Jul 7, 2013)

gooeybreeder said:


> Been lurking here for years and now I have the time to post and enjoy here more so hello all and thank you for having me.
> 
> Some of you might have heard of some things i've done, like Northern Cali Gooey ( NCG, aka "Gooey" this mother is 30 years old this year and still going strong and blowing folks away), Pure Gooey, Purple Empress, Death grip, Double Deth, 13th Obilete, Zinn, Dark Desire, GooThunder, Lava, Purple Ghost, Berry Mania, Sicberry, Lavaberry, and a host of others folks know.
> My latest projects upcoming and in tests include:
> ...


Wheres the kona in your strain names come from? you from da 808!?


----------



## BigDaddy777 (Jul 18, 2013)

gooeybreeder said:


> Been lurking here for years and now I have the time to post and enjoy here more so hello all and thank you for having me.
> 
> Some of you might have heard of some things i've done, like Northern Cali Gooey ( NCG, aka "Gooey" this mother is 30 years old this year and still going strong and blowing folks away), Pure Gooey, Purple Empress, Death grip, Double Deth, 13th Obilete, Zinn, Dark Desire, GooThunder, Lava, Purple Ghost, Berry Mania, Sicberry, Lavaberry, and a host of others folks know.
> My latest projects upcoming and in tests include:
> ...


 Hey man - Was just wondering where I can pick up some of those NCG and the Pure Gooey seeds. Seems nobody has em in stock. Thanks for any help. Bigdaddy777


----------



## hugaddiction (Jul 28, 2013)

can we get some pics in here? or links to pics, thanks!


----------



## TWS (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi Gooey !


----------



## jeff1 (Aug 2, 2013)

Just picked up some of his reg beans pretty excited will post pics soon.


----------



## ImaSourDfiend (Sep 3, 2013)

have 2 packs from your line and getting ready to run them...I will post pics soon as I get them running.


----------



## HeadieNugz (Sep 4, 2013)

Welcome gooey, that Purp Mayhem looks FIRE got any pics of your run braj?


----------



## gooeybreeder (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi folks, sorry, i dont get around here as much as I'd like. Always things for Gooey to be doing,lol.
Pictures? I got your pictures, . Here's a bunch of random purples, all natural purples with no need for cold temps. They start out purple from the on set.


----------



## gooeybreeder (Nov 24, 2013)

Odds and ends....
Attitude has told me they can not take stocks from USA breeders directly any more. 
So many strains to release.........(sigh).


----------



## gooeybreeder (Nov 24, 2013)

Other things that folks should really watch for........The tastes. Things I'm working on now are the best tastes I've ever done.
Think heavy berries and vodka with pineapples and limes. Throw in color and size and you've got the picture. More to come. 
( just because I can't sell the work doesn't make me STOP the work. Lol, breeders do it always ( All Ways).

I know these don't look like much....but just wait, you'll be hearing a LOT about things from it soon.


----------



## gooeybreeder (Nov 24, 2013)

Thank you for taking time to look. I hope you enjoy. Be safe all.


----------



## bish (Nov 24, 2013)

Hey Gooey. I'm running your stock for the first time. I have one Kona that looks amazing. Really Purpling up nice. Thanks for the good work. I have some P.Mayhem I will be cracking shortly. Keep up the good work.


----------



## chewberto (Nov 24, 2013)

Yes, I believe I saw you on attitude! Welcome!


----------



## gooeybreeder (Nov 29, 2013)

Trying to get new releases to them soon too. Thank you all for your kindness here.


----------



## gooeybreeder (Nov 30, 2013)

Hope to see folks from here there too.


----------



## Hlusaf (Dec 25, 2013)

Hey Gooey, running your PM right now 9 weeks in and purpling out nicely. Got a few males out of this run and one was gorgeous...all purple, frosty, berry/hash smell and covered in nice clusters. Where can we get some variety from you? Have pics in my album if you are interested...be safe.


----------



## healthy stoner (Dec 26, 2013)

808toker said:


> Wheres the kona in your strain names come from? you from da 808!?


I agree - does the name Kona have anything to do with Hawaii? Or bikes? I ride a Kona, is all.


----------



## Hlusaf (Dec 27, 2013)

Here is the Purple Mayhem at 65 days of flower, almost done. Smells of berry/hash...


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 29, 2013)

ima put you on my nice list.....see you around


----------



## TitoM (Dec 29, 2013)

anywhere else I can get beans from u that's not attu?


----------



## Nizza (Dec 30, 2013)

cool strains dude, cool to see preserved genetics, as they say... "they just don't make them like they used to"
had a talk with my dad the other day on his views on how weed has changed
he says nowadays, pot is much, much better. He wasn't saying that it got you more high, he was saying he liked how the high was more i guess, somewhat like a conessieur type high
he said weed back then, made you stupid. that why people always made references to "smoking yourself stupid" because back then, you could smoke yourself dumb!
makes me wish i had some of those old genetics lol, i'm sure it's something around now, just it's ancestor 

just thought i'd share, this makes me want some old genetics badly. I heard seeds could be HUGE back then too, like bigger than grape seeds


----------



## Fyerfyter1 (Jan 12, 2014)

gooeybreeder said:


> Been lurking here for years and now I have the time to post and enjoy here more so hello all and thank you for having me.
> 
> Some of you might have heard of some things i've done, like Northern Cali Gooey ( NCG, aka "Gooey" this mother is 30 years old this year and still going strong and blowing folks away), Pure Gooey, Purple Empress, Death grip, Double Deth, 13th Obilete, Zinn, Dark Desire, GooThunder, Lava, Purple Ghost, Berry Mania, Sicberry, Lavaberry, and a host of others folks know.
> My latest projects upcoming and in tests include:
> ...


hey gooey,

i have admired your stuff for a long time now. i have been on the attitude wait list for your stuff to get back in stock. so now they aren't selling your product anymore??? what a bummer.. as im sure everyone else on this thread would love to know as well, where can we find your seeds now? any recomendations? thanks and keep up the good work!


----------



## Atlas Genetics (Jan 17, 2014)

Where is the puré gooey seeds at


----------



## gooeybreeder (Jan 25, 2014)

I have gotten a new rep in the UK so seeds will again be at outlets there, including Attitude. Look for new offerings as well as the kona line and mayhem too. Indeed, the kona is from the big island and is an ibl line used. Thank you all for the very kind words and I look forward to servicing you fine folks very soon. Cheers!


----------



## penguinking (Jan 25, 2014)

Nizza said:


> just thought i'd share, this makes me want some old genetics badly. I heard seeds could be HUGE back then too, like bigger than grape seeds



this just simply is not true. Although with new breeding techniques we are putting our herbs genetic evolution into hyper-speed. Seeds were never the size of grapes...

peace,
-PK


----------



## MaineWeed (Feb 11, 2014)

So has anyone finished out the Purple Mayhem and done a report on it as to taste, color, production? if yes how about some finished product pictures please
.
FYI......Attitude has the Purple Mayhem in stock right now if anyone interested.


----------



## HoLeeShit (Nov 22, 2014)

Hey GooeyBreeder,
I live in Quebec, Canada(latitude 46°,not later then october 1) and i would like to grow one of your strain outdoor, my question is what strain do you recommend me(on Attitude at the moment availability are Kona Sunset, Purple Mayhem and Psychopatch)


----------



## 21stCenturyHealth (Nov 28, 2014)

Gooeybreeder, hello...I'm a little curious where I can get some Purple Mayhem seeds, sir? I saw they came in stock on Attitude and I went to put some money in my account to buy them and when I got back home...they were sold out already!!! I am totally bumming, since we here and Verde Valley Gardens have been waiting on this for awhile. Are there any other places we can buy them? Even in Cali? Thanks in advance for a hasty reply! Have a dank day! bB


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 29, 2016)

No more gooey?


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Apr 17, 2016)

Where's gooey


----------



## Stickslivin (Jun 6, 2016)

hugaddiction said:


> Can you post some pics? Im interested in that purple mayhem if its even half as purped out as it is in the attitude pic! thanks


 here are some pics I had from mine. It had to come down 1w days early due to some serious situation. But it was the most beautiful plant ever. Smells like grape coolaid. Real sweet. And the pics do it no justice. It is bright florescent purple and pink. It stays the same color when dried. The leaves had the consistency of crush velvet. I will always run this. I have the original gorilla glue and now chaos which is the newest cross from the gg. I love the purple mayhem. U don't need cool temperature at night to get it to turn. My night temp was 77 and day 91.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 29, 2016)

asian fantasy remake,sweet


----------



## i0dineAlf (Feb 19, 2021)

OMH x Cinnamon x etc.



OMH x Zava


----------



## RealRolla (Dec 18, 2022)

Wow beautiful work gooey is a legend that not many seem to run his purple mayhem n kona sunset were the most incredible smokes I’ve ever grown


----------

